# carpure waterless wash



## ftoed (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi Guys...
Seen the above in a bargain shop for a bargain price of a 5quid. Came with 2 microfibre which I didn't use as they looked pretty naff. Anyway, only tested it on my alloys and on the wife's crv bonnet! It looks like the usual GLSS liquid but actually goes on like a more expensive waterless ie. Megs. 

Well, it made light work of ground in brake dust on my alloys, something that no other waterless I've tried has managed to do. Worked pretty darn well on the bonnet too, takes a little more buffing but not as much as something like GLSS but one thing got me thinking, this stuff STINKS of petrol!! Kinda like swarfega! 

So if it's using petrol based cleaners...sure it works well but can't be good for car paint long term?

Any thoughts?

Ed


----------

